# Camping in Andalucia



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone have experience of campsites?

Must be inland and have a swimming pool.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's a nice one just outside our village, in the Alcornocales Parque Natural. We haven't camped there but we do eat at the restaurant and use the pool sometimes.

Camping los Gazules


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

i think this might be the same place Camping "Los Alcornocales"


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

In the Granada region there are several campsites, a couple of which we have stayed in -

This one..
Camping Granada Maria Eugenia
is a bit spartan, but does have a reasonable and clean swimming pool, separate male and female showers and toilets and a cafe and bar. There is also a clothes washing area (outside sinks with cold water), so not quite the launderette specified on some reviews!
It has bungalows as well as pitches for tents and camper vans and the owner is very nice and friendly and prices are very reasonable.
However... if you want quiet you wont find it there - the campsite is actually just off of the main road into Granada. Great for bus trips into the city, but a bit noisy.
The swimming pool (like on most campsites, I believe) is open only until the last day of August, as is the bar and cafe.
If you go to Trip Advisor, you will find very mixed reviews about this site. But we liked it ok.

We also stayed at this one...
Camping Los Bermejales
It is just up the road from Bermejales Lake, which in itself is a great place to visit.
The campsite is more expensive than the one already mentioned, but does have more facilities (including childrens play area, larger swimming pool, etc). And the showers are more reliable for hot water. 
But the same thing applies as regards most things closing at the end of August, so make sure you visit earlier in the season.
And it is quite a long way off the beaten track, so you will definitely need transport to travel around the region (and reliable transport which does well on mountain roads).
Again, we liked it, but for a long term stay it was too cut off for us.

For any others, have a look at Trip Advisor, or simply Google 'camping' plus the area you wish to stay in.
But look closely at _all_ the reviews, as some people have vastly different aspirations from others.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> i think this might be the same place Camping "Los Alcornocales"


No, it's a different one - on the other side of the Parque Natural near Jimena de la Frontera.


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> There's a nice one just outside our village, in the Alcornocales Parque Natural. We haven't camped there but we do eat at the restaurant and use the pool sometimes.
> 
> Camping los Gazules


Thanks for that looks nice.

We live on the coast and have had a stressfull year and just want to take the kids and get away from it all.
Somewhere we can camp and explore the local countryside as well as having a pool for the kids.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> i think this might be the same place Camping "Los Alcornocales"


That's a very nice place :clap2:- but different from Alca's


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

We camped in a really nice one last year think it was at Sierra Guadar just outside Granada. Big pool their plus theirs lots of free activities for kids.


----------

